# Ist dieser Monitor (Dell U2414H) zum Zocken geeignet?



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe vor, mir als meinen nächsten Monitor einen
Dell U2414H (Dell U2414H 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r...)
zu besorgen. Dieser soll als 1. Monitor meinem Benq zur Seite stehen. Nun ist meine Frage, kann ich auf diesen Monitor auch spielen? Er hat ja "nur" eine Reaktionszeit von 8 ms, mein Benq hat z.B. 2 ms. Ich spiele viele Singleplayer Shooter und Autorennen wie Far Cry oder Forza, auf PC sowie xbox, aber auch online Shooter. In vielen Tests wird die Reaktionszeit ja als sehr gut für ein IPS-Panel beschrieben und auch im Overdrive zum Spielen durchaus geeignet. Aber ist das wirklich so? Hat vielleicht einer von euch diesen Monitor?
Ich möchte mir nur nicht wieder ein TN Panel kaufen, da ich von einem IPS-Screen auf diesen TN von Benq umgestiegen bin und mich dieser in Sachen Bildqualität nicht sonderlich überzeugt!
Also was sagt ihr dazu?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Jonny1337 (1. April 2015)

Der Bildschirm ist "sehr gut für ein IPS-Panel" kommt an die Reaktionszeiten eines TN-Panels natürlich trotzdem nicht ran.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat den genannten Bildschirm und ist damit vollauf zufrieden. Schliert nicht, gute Reaktionszeiten, kein Bleeding, keine Pixelfehler, starke Farben und vor allem ein Kampfpreis. Ich kann dir den Bildschirm nur empfehlen.
Was deine Spielauswahl angeht wirst du die "langsamen" Reaktionszeiten vermutlich bei den Shootern sehen wenn du ein geübtes Auge hast, da du aber vermutlich nicht in der kompetitiven Szene aktiv bist mach ich mir da gar keine Sorgen.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Danke für die Antwort ersteinmal 
So ist es auch nicht, und der erste IPS, den ich hatte, war auch extrem langsam, und ich bin auch damit zurrecht gekommen. Und zur Not habe ich noch meinen Benq


----------



## Jonny1337 (1. April 2015)

Dann bestell ihn dir doch, teste ihn ausgiebig in deinen Lieblingsspielen und wenn dein Auge außer deutlich verbesserter Farbqualität einen Unterschied zu deinem alten Benq erkennt, schick ihn einfach zurück.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Das werde ich tun. Aber selbst wenn ich einen Unterschied erkenne, solange er nicht wie Tag und Nacht ist und man damit trotzdem arbeiten kann, man gewöhnt sich an alles, die bessere Bildqualität wäre es mir wert!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. April 2015)

Als Alternative noch den Ilayama XB2483HSU ansehen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Gut, der hätte eine bessere Reaktionszeit, jedoch sagt mir das Design des Dell mehr zu.
Hat dieser Monitor ein IPS Panel?
Ich lese gerade, ein VA Panel!


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Vergiss die Herstellerangaben zur Reaktionszeit, da helfen nur Tests weiter.
Je nachdem welchen BenQ du hast, wird der weit über den 2ms liegen.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Es ist dieser ganz einfache für 135€  , da dieser nur als Übergangsgerät gedacht war, da mein genannter alter IPS Monitor den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Und ich möchte einfach einmal einen vernünftigen Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Als wenn BenQ nur einen Monitor in der Preislage hat 
Würde aber auch eher in Richtung Iiyama gehen.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

BenQ GL2450H 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor (Full-HD, HDMI, VGA, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Diesen hier 
Hm... Ich weiß nicht so recht, bin da ja schon imma etwas skeptisch


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Ohje, das olle Ding, der hat definitiv mehr als 2ms.
Skeptisch weswegen?


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Er war ja auch nur als Übergangsmonitor gedacht, ich hatte kein Geld für was besseres 
Hab wenig von der Marke gehört bis jetzt, ich weiß der Monitor hat gute Bewertungen, aber die hat der Dell auch, und auch in Tests wird er sehr gelobt..


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Die sind beide gut und haben ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
Der Iiyama ist halt schneller und hat nen einstellbaren Overdrive.
Dazu noch den wesentlich besseren Kontrast.
Der Dell hat nen sehr kurzen Inputlag und leicht bessere Blickwinkel.

Ich persönlich, würde mich halt wenn es geht immer für ein VA Panel entscheiden.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Hm das wären natürlich Argumente...
Design ist zwar natürlich nur zweitrangig, aber dort würde mich der Dell deutlich mehr ansprechen...

Ich habe halt irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl dabei... also mein Bauch tendiert eher zum Dell, auch wenn dieser 20€ mehr kostet


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. April 2015)

Dafür finde ich hat der Dell die schöneren Farben gerade im sRGB Modus... nimm was dir besser gefällt.
Beide sind supe für den preis entscheiden musst du aber selbst.
JoM schwört auf VA und ich auf IPS
Zur not beide bestellen und vergleichen.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Dann würde mich mein dad umbringen 
Ich denke ich werde den Dell nehmen, hoffe ich muss ihn nicht zurück schicken... 

Beim Dell heißt es halt immer die Reaktionszeit ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung, aber für anspruchsvolle Gamer KÖNNTE sie zu langsam sein...


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Für "anspruchsvolle" Gamer die Shooter spielen, sind 60Hz sowieso zu langsam.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Gutes Argument  
Ich habe schon einmal 144Hz getestet und war total geflasht... aber jetzt, nachdem das ca 2 Monate her ist, denke ich mir wieder hey so schlimm sind 60Hz auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. April 2015)

Ja jetzt wo es 144Hz gibt sind 60Hz auf einmal unspielbar für shooter ist halt auch so aberglaube 144Hz machen dich auch net zum Pro.
Klar ist alles geschmeidiger aber besser spielen tut man dadurch auch net.
Leute die gut spielen können rocken auch mit 60Hz de hütte egal ob die anderen 10auf nen 144Hz Monitor spielen


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Sehe ich nicht so.
Die 144Hz machen dich tatsächlich besser.
Einfach weil der ganze Ablauf viel flüssiger ist und dadurch zB das Zielen vereinfacht wird.
Ich finde es bei 60Hz viel anstrengender zu spielen, als bei 144Hz.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Das stimmt.
Aber mir ist die Bildqualität eben auch extrem wichtig, da ich eben nicht nur auf dem Monitor spiele!

Und so viel zocke ich eigentlich garnicht, nur jetzt gerade, weil Ferien sind 
Und selbst der 450€ Benq eines Freundes hat mich nicht überzeugt, was die Bildquali angeht!


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Welcher, der XL2720Z oder der BL2710PT?


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Den XL2720T, aber da ist ja nicht viel anders außer die Software.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Da ist ne Menge anders, aber das Bild ist halt solala.
Soll ja nicht schön, sondern schnell sein.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Jap genau.
Und da ich kein Hardcore Gamer bin und auch kein Vergötterer der KD  ist mir Bildquali wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit, selbst mein Kumpel, dem der Monitor gehört sagt oftmals, dass die Bildquali manchmal nicht so der Brüller ist.

So. Ich habe soeben den Dell bestellt, ich freu mich schon  ich hoffe er enttäuscht mich nicht!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. April 2015)

Benq hat generell eine bescheidene Bildqualität und vor allem hässliche Farben


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Das ist doch jetzt wohl nen Scherz, alle Monitore eines Herstellers über einen Kamm zu scheren.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Damit es nicht untergeht:
So. Ich habe soeben den Dell bestellt, ich freu mich schon  ich hoffe er enttäuscht mich nicht!

Jetzt ist nur noch mein Problem, wie ich es hinrichte, dass der hässliche Benq nicht so ins Auge fällt, aber das ist ja ein andres Thema


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Das wird schon und wenn nicht, kannst ja noch den Iiyama nehmen.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Jap genau 

Danke an alle, die in diesem Thread geholfen haben!


----------



## Atent123 (1. April 2015)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Benq hat generell eine bescheidene Bildqualität und vor allem hässliche Farben



Ich habe mir gerade einen BenQ auf Prad angeschaut  und der hat über 99% sRGB.
Das DIng ist so Geil das ich mir das vielleicht hole obwohl das kein G-Sync hat.


----------



## xBroken (1. April 2015)

Das muss ja jeder für sich selbst wissen, abgesehen davon hätte ich keine 350/450€.


----------

